# Profibus DP-Teilnehmer über Software konfigurieren?



## stevos (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Anwendung, wo ich in einem Profibusteilnehmer je nach eingebautem Werkzeug unterschiedliche Anzahl von Modulen habe.
Da man die Hardwarekonfiguration des Profibus ja in der Step 7 Software schon vornimmt, würde mir dann bei einem Werkzeug mit weniger Modulen eine Störmeldung die Kommunikation stören.

Gibt es da eine SFC oder etwas anderes, womit ich die Hardwarekonfiguration des Teilnehmers ändern kann? (Ähnlich wie bei einem ASi-Gateway, wo ich in den Projektierungsmode schalten kann, um die vorhandene Hardware neu einzulesen)

Bei Siemens bin ich leider nur auf den SFC 12 gestossen, mit dem man zwar den ganzen Busteilnehmer deaktivieren kann, aber keine einzelnen Module.
Ich möchte auch nicht die Diagnose totlegen, weil ich dann ja über die vorhandenen Module auch keine Meldungen mehr bekomme.

Wer könnte mir da helfen?


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2008)

Das Thema hatte wir erst kürzlich, hast du schon die Suchfunktion bemüht? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man die Konfiguration nicht mehr ändern, ohne die Hardwarekonfig neu einzuspielen, bis auf das Ab- und Zuschalten von Slaves (SFC12). Es wurden einige Vorschläge diskutiert, also lohnt sich die Suche danach im Forum durchaus trotzdem.


----------



## Maxl (2 Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist das möglich. Bei B&R X20 sollte es völlig ohne zusätzliches Programm möglich sein.
Bei Siemens ET200S gibts die Möglichkeit des Optionenhandlings. Mehr dazu hier.

mfg Maxl


----------



## stevos (10 Oktober 2008)

Ja, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.
Habe das mit der ET200S gelesen. Also das Geheimnis ist ja dann wohl, dass man das mit Befehlen direkt über den Teilnehmer selber macht.
Dann muss ich mal bei turck gucken, ob deren Module das auch können und vor allem wie.

Danke euch!


----------

